# And the wind was perfect....



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

This is what happens when the wind is in Tracks favor...


----------



## Guitarfanatic (Jan 3, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

...and his goofy master doesn't know how to get his shadow out of the frame


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

And it was the only way I could think of to get in the picture.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You couldn't take a step to the right and get your shadow out of the frame?

Oh well, it don't matter much anyway. You got out and killed a limit of chukars and I didn't... Pretty cool what a good dog can do when conditions are perfect eh? ;-) Kinda like being the only one on the Provo River when a stellar hatch comes off and every fish in the river is up on dries...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You couldn't take a step to the right and get your shadow out of the frame?
> 
> Oh well, it don't matter much anyway. You got out and killed a limit of chukars and I didn't... Pretty cool what a good dog can do when conditions are perfect eh? ;-) Kinda like being the only one on the Provo River when a stellar hatch comes off and every fish in the river is up on dries...


Did he get a Shorthair????


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

No Tom not a short hair. Track is a pure breed, I leave all that trailer trash short hair mess in your hands:shock:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet. Looks like a great day!


----------

